# New to Forum



## Lolly123 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi all,

I have been looking through the site for quite a while and never really had the guts to join before, so thought it was about time I give it a go.
We have been TTC for about 18 months now, I have PCOS and an underactive thyroid, I have been on Metaformin for 5 months now but with no luck. DH had a SA done at the start of the year and he has mobility problems, but we have to wait until the middle of March for another app. to get it checked again. I hate all this waiting. 

We were told that IUI might be an option for us. Does anyone know what the waiting time for this is, or what happens from here?. We live in Dungannon and are attending CAH.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

xxx


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Lolly123 and welcome to FF.  I can't offer you any advice about your particular query but why not come over to the NI Girls 4 thread and I'm sure someone could help you.  Theres lots of us on there so you'll get plenty of support, advice and some laughs along the way.

Lia


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Lolly123  

Like Lia, i'm afraid i can't answer your query. But just wanted to welcome you to FF. You will find lots of support and advice on here. All the girls are great. You will find some post everyday and others are what someone kindly nicknamed us as are Lurkers  

(Kind of a bit like what you were doing before you posted   )

See you on the NI thread. xo 

You can also post your waiting stats on the Waiting lists thread.  

Bye for now


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

welcome lolly
c'mon over to n ire thread sur


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Lolly and welcome to FF .Im afraid i cant answer your question but as the other girls  have said pop over to the NI girls thread for a bit of craic and loads of support and "words of wisdom"   
Hope to see you there.
Emma


----------

